# affordable rifle



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

i have been looking on gunbroker and similar sites for an affordable rifle with a heavy barrel. anyone know of any particular guns that are inexpensive but have a heavy barrel? thanks for any advice


----------



## bustem306 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think you need a bull barrel for improved rifiling


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

What do you consider affordable? Price range? Use? Caliber?
Pete


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check the classifieds, there was a couple on there


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

as far as affordable like 300 max


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think you'll find one on gunbroker. Not worth the trouble for the seller if it's $300 max and as far as heavy barrel you'll be around $500+ for a used rifle most likely.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Are you looking for a rimfire or a centerfire rifle?
Rimfires - new - Ruger, Savage, Marlin, and others offer .22s with heavy barrels. Most of them are more than your budget if bought new.
Centerfire - the least expensive new HB rifle that I know of is one of the Savage rifles, but it lists for over $600. 
Browse gun dealers and gun shows and you may turn up something.
Pete


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will need to keep looking I got a Dale Earndhart jr in 3006 (nib) for $300.00. Then there was shipping on top of that. I did not have to pay a transfer fee because I used Jay's Pawn Shop in Mandan. They now charge $20.00 servicing the account Sheelds in Bismarck charges $50.00 and Gun city was $35.00 last time I checked.

My gun was not a heavy barrel but if you look hard enough and hold off you may just find what you are looking for. You never know there are always diamonds in the ruff.


----------

